
Hinton proposes CapsNet - falt
https://syncedreview.com/2017/10/27/hinton-proposes-capsnet/
======
grzm
The article discussed in the review is "Dynamic Routing Between Capsules":
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.09829](https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.09829)

------
alexnewman
Amazing

